# Stranded in Iraq!



## mgshehorn (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey there fellow fisherman! Brand new to OGF and wanted to introduce myself. Been in Iraq since April and sure miss fishin at my favorite spots back home. Went home for emergency leave first part of this month and got to wet a line twice while there at the lake by my home in Shalersville. Caught a few nice LM bass with my son Andy. Not gonna get back home till Christmas. I really enjoy Kayak fishing on the upper Cuyahoga that is also close to home. Any one fish that area? Lot of nice Smallies where I go! Anyway would enjoy a little fishin conversation while I'm here in the desert where it's been 115 to 118 degrees the last week or so. Appreciate it!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for being there and serving!


----------



## mgshehorn (Jun 21, 2008)

Your thanks is very much appreciated! Thank You!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for serving your country and everytime I get to fish I'll pause and thank each of you again quietly to myself, you all are very special back here at home.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish near Shalersville alot, What lake do you fish?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Hey buddy. First off thanks for doing what you do best. I know with OPSEC you cannot say where you are. What branch are you in? I have a bunch of buddies over there right now that are in the same boat, they all are missing the fishing. If you want to hit Erie when you get back, drop me a line. I'm in NE Ohio.


----------



## RamboRob08 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for serving brother. My wife and I met in the Army. I was a 19kilo Tanker on the M1A1 and she is in med supply. She just got back from Iraq last october. We will have to hook up and go fishing when ya get back man.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you for your service to our country from a Veteran.
Let me know where your hot spots are and I'll keep them hot until you return. (LOL). Keep your head down and come home unharmed.

LoweBoat


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

my wife is scheduled to be deployed,(not to iraq), in january...my blessings and thanks go out to you my friend


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

mg,
This old Vietnam Vet wants to thank you for serving...it doesn't matter what branch...you are ALL heroes in MY book!
I live in northeast Ohio (Canton) & I fly fish. If you fly fish, or want to learn, give me a holler. I have all the equipment you need & will be more than happy to share. If not fishing, let me know when you're home...dinner & drinks are on me!
God Bless you & all your Comrades in Arms!
Mike


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Mgshehorn, thanks and let the rest of your unit know we all appreciate them. I lived in Redfox from 1960 to 69. As kids we would go to the river, mostly from 303 to the turnpike. Mainly caught suckers as I remember back then. Used to see humongous carp sunning just outside of the 303 bridge. Thought I would share some memories with you. I haven't been back there since. I fish West Branch a lot for muskie. If you would like to go sometime, let me know.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

No ones heard from this kid since he posted in June. I hope all is well.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Toxic said:


> No ones heard from this kid since he posted in June. I hope all is well.


I didn't realize the thread was that old. He talked about being home at Christmas so hopefully he will be able to post again soon.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

MadMac said:


> I didn't realize the thread was that old. He talked about being home at Christmas so hopefully he will be able to post again soon.


I didn't realize that either. I will certainly pray that all is well & some of us can share water with him.
Mike


----------

